# NCEES 521



## Gnana (Oct 20, 2010)

Any better explanation, guidance to answering this question?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Oct 20, 2010)

That question is a whole lot of noise just to ask you if there is a time delay associated with an instantaneous trip. The key word there is _instantaneous_.


----------

